# Jolly Rancher Watermelon!!!



## JDesCotes (Aug 30, 2015)

Made this recipe up... But turned out AMAZING! tastes exactly like Jolly Rancher sour watermelon!

1. Cube a watermelon
2. Blend the watermelon (you can add some water to get it well blended)
3. Strain watermelon using a fine metal mesh strainer into a jug
4. Dilute watermelon with 50% more water
5. Add sugar to taste (optional)
6. Add a healthy squirt of real lemon
7. Let strained watermelon sit in the refrigerator until it separates (a couple hours)
(This step is optional, if you skip it the final drink will be pink)
8. Pour watermelon juice into a glass with ice along with skeeterpee (50/50 wine to juice ratio)
9. Stir and enjoy

New. Favorite. Drink. Plus it is made of fresh watermelon... So it's healthy...?


----------



## JDesCotes (Aug 30, 2015)

Here is a picture of the finished drink


----------



## JohnT (Aug 30, 2015)

You're kidding me right?


----------



## JDesCotes (Aug 30, 2015)

Nope. Freaking delicious


----------



## JDesCotes (Aug 30, 2015)

(I was kidding about the healthy part)


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 30, 2015)

Absolutely! It is practically health food!


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Apr 14, 2016)

About what size watermelon? I live in the south and watermelons are small (think grocery store size) up to ones that Mr. World Muscle would have to lift. You can give me lbs or comparison. I know this thread is old but I just found it...and I want some!


----------



## JDesCotes (Apr 14, 2016)

Whichever size you would like. Smaller are normally sweeter though so I pick medium (soccer ball size) ones. 

One thing to note is that the watermelon juice will keep in the refrigerator for about a day before the flavour starts to go iffy... So drink it up 

I can't wait for the summer so I can make this again!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Apr 15, 2016)

yanks4carolyn said:


> About what size watermelon? I live in the south and watermelons are small (think grocery store size) up to ones that Mr. World Muscle would have to lift. You can give me lbs or comparison. I know this thread is old but I just found it...and I want some!



They are small in the South? I live in the NYC area and the watermelons we get are the size of or smaller than basketballs. When I lived in Texas, they were the size of two basketballs side-by-side. (oval not round, and shipped right up from Hill Country where my grandfather used to grow them as a kid)


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 15, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> They are small in the South?



That is not what she said. She was indicating they get a range of available sizes. She said (emphasis added):



yanks4carolyn said:


> About what size watermelon? I live in the south and watermelons are small ... *up to ones that Mr. World Muscle would have to lift*. You can give me lbs or comparison.


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Apr 22, 2016)

Yep...they come in all sizes down here. They sell them on the side of the road, parking lot or they will pull over if you drive up beside them and let them know you want one. 

Watched a video on watermelon wine and after he had the pulp mushed up he heated it up to 160*F and held it at that temp for 20 min. I know you need to ferment it fast so it won't sour and wondered if any of you had done this? He also used about a 16lb melon per gallon.


----------

